# DuraTrax Warhead vs. Savage



## rustler015 (Oct 21, 2005)

Does anybody have a Duratrax Warhead or is it even out. Towerhobbies says Early Nov. Is it nicer than the Savage 25. After Christmas i am wanting a new 1/8 scale Truck and i really dont know what to get that is fast and durable. Let me know if you know anyhting about the Duratrax Warhead. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i would for sure go with the savage over the duratrax.i have a savage 25 and you cant break them.they will take a beating


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

Savage ands down, alot more people have them, they have alot of option parts, and they are virtually indestuctable, DuraTrax, i think is not very well known for making high quality stuff.


----------



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

I have had a Thunder Quake and Savages.Having said that I would take a TQ over a savage any day! and the WarHead is sopose to be a better truck then the TQ.


----------



## savagemaCk (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought Duratrax made trash? I would stay away at all costs especially if this a new design. I wouldn't pay to beta test these trucks.


----------



## RRR (Feb 15, 2003)

savagemaCk said:


> I thought Duratrax made trash?


No thay don't But I would not want to "test" any makers new truck.


----------



## goose244 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Warhead vs Savage*

I have 2 Savages and just got the Warhead and have to say that the design of the warhead is similar to that of the savage. It has the same handling as the savy and can handle quit a bit of abuse. All around its a savage in a duratrax logo. HPI had a GREAT idea when they made the Savage and Duratrax copied some of their designs and improved on others. The suspension is alot more adjustable on the warhead than on the savage. The axle shafts use CV joints rather than the universal joints on the savage. Has a Killer gas tank!! 220cc fuel tank that seems to last forever. Doesn't seem to have the low fuel leaning problem the savage has. The one thing that my Savy has that the warhead doesn't is the 3 speed tranny. If you were to sit the two side by side you would think they are the same truck. But i have not launched the Warhead off my big ramp that I know my Savage can survive. I have had my Savage launched 18feet in the air and break nothing and have had a Revo, T-maxx, and a giga crush try the same thing and broke during the landing. Will have to try the warhead to see how it actually compares. But all and all I like them both. :tongue:


----------



## ashburg (Jan 10, 2006)

*Duratrax Warhead*

Goose...

How's the Warhead holding up? I just got one last week and I've hit some challenges with mine. It keeps flooding out and won't crank after running a tank and re-fueling...I've broken 3 pull starts and give up on that route so I am waiting on a bump box.

Also, mine has those black specks...pieces of plastic coming off...apparently this is from the spur gear being eaten up prematurely.

Did you run into any of this? I am keeping faith in Duratrax at this point...I'm sure they will come out with some upgrades to strengthen this baby :dude: 

later,
ash


----------



## goose244 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have seem to run into the same problem. When I shut it down with some fuel still in the tank it seems to flood the engine out. The thing I have found that solves this problem is to tilt the truck so the engine is higher than the fuel tank. It seems since the tank is so darn HUGE (220cc), is that the engines syphens the fuel ifit is more the 1/2 full. When it does flood I just loosen up the glow plug a little and pull it a couple of time and it fires up. Other than the flooding it has been as reliable as the savage. I did break the steering servo arm but that was done during a race and I had the servo saver way to tight. Haven't broke any dogbones or stripped and diffs either. I have jump my big ramp that launched it approx 14 feet in the air and didn't break anything. Once the engine fully breaks in I try even higher. Will try to get a pic of it in the air for proof. So far very happy with it and still say it can hold up as good as my savavges.


----------



## ashburg (Jan 10, 2006)

*OS .30 Motor with OFNA Hardened Clutchbell Setup - Duratrax Warhead*

Ok, after some drilling down of exactly what would work best, I have put together the following:

 OS .30 Motor - Got on eBay at (what I think is) a considerable discount...maybe he's got more...here's the closed auction:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6028783794&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1 . Here's a good installation guide for that motor:  http://www.rcuniverse.com/magazine/article_display.cfm?article_id=596 

 Upgrading the clutch so'z I can yank the front wheels off the ground through 1st gear hehe:

- OFNA 16 Tooth (reducing from the stock 17) Hardened ClutchBell:  http://www.smfstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=120 

- OFNA ClutchBell Shim Kit (just in case):  http://www.smfstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=383 

- Mugen Aluminum Clutch Shoes (going from 2 shoes to 3):  http://www.smfstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=117 

- Mugen 1.1mm Clutch Springs (or 1.0):  http://www.smfstore.com/index.php?cPath=32_61 

- OFNA Clutch Nut SG Shaft:  http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHMG0&P=7 

- OFNA SG Shaft Flywheel Taper:  http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDSW4&P=7 

- Dubro Translucent Blue Fuel Tubing:  www.dubro.com 

I reckon' that'll git 'er done for the time being...until I strip the transmission from all the torque hehe. Hopefully by the time I get this together, some more billet products will be on the market  

ash
 www.ashburg.com


----------



## hockeyman (Jan 8, 2006)

i dont no much i would pick the warhead if you like racing and fooling around the yard i dont think that the savage is much of a racer


----------



## ashburg (Jan 10, 2006)

*Warhead*

I second that notion...the warhead is quickly becoming the most versitile, upgradeable, Nitro 4x4. Like I say, I'm upgrading mine to an OS .30 motor and the clutch setup to match. Will post pics soon... :dude:


----------



## goose244 (Jan 4, 2006)

There is so far one thing that REALLY sux about the Warhead. That is the reverse system isn't worth a dang!!! Make *SURE* you come to a *complete* stop when you switch into reverse. If not the reverse will break and will cost you about $55 to fix. I know cuz I made this mistake and it will take you about 4 hours to tear down, fix, and reassemble. Savage reverse module is a hell of a lot stronger. Also good luck getting ahold of anyone at Duratrax!!! Just bite the bullet & for get about the warrenty and just buy the parts that are broke. It will save you alot of headache and TIME!!!


----------



## ashburg (Jan 10, 2006)

*Duratrax Warhead Service*

Hmm...I've had slow, but good communication and service with Duratrax. They practically furnished all the parts I griped about including the carburetor and the broken up front end and suspention pieces I needed from when I totalled the warhead a couple of weekends ago. 

I think they're just backed up due to releasing the new warhead. 

All I've got to do is send them the broken parts and a receipt....the whole transaction with DTX was done via email.

ash
www.ashburg.com
MSN IM: [email protected]


----------



## DUCKY (Jan 29, 2006)

*thinking of buying a warhead*

:dude: 
Hey peeps!
I was thinking of buying a Revo at first but now I am taking a closer look at the Warhead. I am just getting into this hobby and want a good M/T that as time goes on I can start racing and upgrade my truck. I'm looking at the Warhead upon recommendation from my local R/C club owner. Like I said I'm just getting started so any suggestions on trucks you guys have would be much apperciated. I'm just waiting on good OLE TAX money to come in.
I will keep you guys posted on what I decide to get and how I like it.Im sure I will have some intesting stories and pics to share when I total it. :freak: 

:wave: Ducky


----------



## DUCKY (Jan 29, 2006)

*cmon need some feedback*

:dude: cmon peeps I'm buyin this week let me know what ya think!!!!


----------



## ashburg (Jan 10, 2006)

*Duratrax Warhead*

DUCKY...you need to get on this thread...it's WAY more active where the Warhead is concerned: http://www.rcuniverse.com/forum/fb.asp?m=3850560

IM me at [email protected] or send me an email and we'll be in touch.

Needless to say, I'm a warhead fan and would highly reccomend it...you can get one on ebay for ~$350 or so with shipping.

ash
www.ashburg.com
[email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## ashburg (Jan 10, 2006)

*How to Get your Duratrax Warhead to Wheelie on Command*

:thumbsup: How to get your Duratrax Warhead to Wheelie on Command

Here's how I've got my warhead rigged to do this: Thread

ash
www.ashburg.com


----------



## ashburg (Jan 10, 2006)

*savage*

Ok, I stand corrected...I'm definately way more into my Savage X than I ever was about the Warhead :thumbsup: 

Here's what I'm doing to my Savage...she's no longer an X really: Ashburg's Bulletproof Savage


----------

